# Question: Can you drive a SmartCar with Uber?



## Diastrofi (Aug 27, 2015)

From what I've found everywhere online, it says you have to have a four-door vehicle. However, someone I know *insists* that she has the Uber app, and when she was in Seattle, there was an option to get picked up by a SmartCar.

Is that just Seattle? Does Lyft or some other similar app have the option to be picked up by a SmartCar? (I can easily see her mixing them up.)


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Nope. No smart cars. only carries 1 plus driver.


----------



## Diastrofi (Aug 27, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> Nope. No smart cars. only carries 1 plus driver.


That's what I thought, because I know the SmartCars in the US are only two door vehicles. Any idea if they're allowed with someone else, like Lyft? Just trying to figure out where she got the idea from. My Googlefu has failed me on this one.


----------



## nononsenserookie (Jul 27, 2015)

Bahahahaha are you serious with this question?? ???


----------



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

I can't drive for Lyft with a Chevy Volt. Only a 4 seater (3 passengers). So forget Lyft.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Maybe Uber and Smart Cars were doing some kind of promotion in Seattle that day she got one. Like they just did the Mad Max cars promo there.


----------



## GRUMPYCAT73 (Dec 8, 2016)

I just took a picture of a smart car 3 days ago, I saw the female driver pick up a passanger. Drove in the same direction and saw her drop him off. So what's up?


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

I would not be caught in a smart car


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

GRUMPYCAT73 said:


> I just took a picture of a smart car 3 days ago, I saw the female driver pick up a passanger. Drove in the same direction and saw her drop him off. So what's up?


Just because someone is doing it doesn't mean you're allowed to . UberEats for sure , plus who knows maybe she's an UberEats driver and someone saw the Uber Logo and offered her cash to drive them somewhere real quick . I get offered cash for rides all the time , I just decline them , I'm sure a lot of people accept them


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

GRUMPYCAT73 said:


> I just took a picture of a smart car 3 days ago, I saw the female driver pick up a passanger. Drove in the same direction and saw her drop him off. So what's up?


She switched cars without notifyingUber


----------



## Cleverlinguist (Aug 2, 2017)

It appears that you can use the smart car to drive for Ubereats, if you have it where you are. And are "brave" enough.


----------

